# Got The Shock Of My Life Today



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We met a group of campers that we became friends with and have been out with many times in the last year. In Feb. we were all going to Key West and although we couldn't take off two weeks to go camping, we compromised and flew down to meet them in Miami and spent what I thought was 4 wonderful days in Key West. We decided to take our Yorkie with us because Key West is one of the most "dog friendly" cities in America. There were dogs everywhere at every eatery, in bars, on the streets etc. and because she doesn't do well when left alone. We went on a cruise last summer and she didn't eat for 3 days and wouldn't play at all for the whole week. We have yet to find someone who can stay with her that we trust since we had someone come to work in our home once who stole almost $5000 from us while they were here. (After something like that, it is hard to trust again) We mentioned that we were going to take her a couple of days before the trip and no one said it was a problem. Another couple was taking their Jack Russell so we didn't think it would be a problem.

Well tonight we were talking about camping at the Richmond races and she asked me if we were bringing the dogs and I said, "Yes". She then said that she had made a decision not to camp with people who have dogs or kids anymore because she does not have either and never wanted to. Thus she does not want to be with them when she camps.

I guess, I should be grateful for her honesty, but it's not like we are not responsible pet owners. We clean up after them, they don't bark etc. It's just that caring for them takes up some of our time and I guess she is of the belief that we are supposed to spend all of our time together rather than take the dogs to the dog park and play with them.

How would you feel about this? I feel pretty certain we will not be camping together again. It's just a sad day.

Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My dogs are just 4 legged kids and part of the family. If the people you camp with do not want to be with the rest of your family then not need to loose sleep over it. It is their lose.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We likely wouldn't be camping together again either as camping is about sharing life's experiences and relaxing. For us, you, and many others, a very large part of life simply means dogs. However, there are many people who are either afraid of, allergic to, or simply (some vehemently) don't like dogs - of any kind, shape, age, or size. They are to be respected, too.

Seems lots better that she voice her opinion now than hold it in and make a precious camping weekend uncomfortable for anyone.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm with Andy on this one. If you own a pet, it is part of your family. How can they not accept YOUR ENTIRE family. Being friends is about compromise, seems like they are not willing to do so even knowing the past difficulties you've had with your dog. 
Sometimes being so honest is hurtful. I would have to say for now, keep in touch and be with the friends that can accept all of you. Friendships are not always perfect, you accept that and make it work. I don't think they are willing to meet you halfway.
I would be very upset and with my Libra personality I would back away from them then feel bad around them.
Hopefully this makes sense to some.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> We likely wouldn't be camping together again either as camping is about sharing life's experiences and relaxing. For us, you, and many others, a very large part of life simply means dogs. However, there are many people who are either afraid of, allergic to, or simply (some vehemently) don't like dogs - of any kind, shape, age, or size. They are to be respected, too.
> 
> Seems lots better that she voice her opinion now than hold it in and make a precious camping weekend uncomfortable for anyone.


Well said Judy!









Before DH I was VERY afraid of dogs, any kind, any size, now I still have a problem occasionally with a dog, or a group of dogs in a confined area. e.g., our sons house with 4 big dogs!! They visit Granny (me) one at a time sometimes two at a time, but fear is a very difficult thing to overcome, and doesn't always make sense. My guess is this could be the case with your friend. Some days I'm still cowered by a tiny dog, and another day I'll be fine with 3 BIG Dobies one of our clients has.








TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ya know how I feel about dogs! who can live without one? ( or 2, or 3). Mine just got me up at 3:00 a.m., she said for potty potty but I think she wanted me to be on the forum.
Andy and Louise have 2 very sweet dogs and after seeing one of them um, MELT into Andy and give him that "oh daddy, I love you" look a couple weeks ago I am pretty sure they are loved!
My neighbors got a pound puppy last week, a shephard mix. That dog is so loving and sweet, a very good find. The only problem is she will be the kind that shows the bad guy where the goods are hidden while asking for a belly rub.So far not a guard dog cell in her body.
I have left Cricket many times with our dog sitter and missed her terribly each time. I don't want to get home for any reason other than to see her! Yeah, it's hard to arrange outings and being gone when you take your dog camping, but it's the price we pay. I have dog stroller that when Cricket is in it, she is zipped in and sees out, it's mesh type material all the way around, so she can see even when laying down. I have had more fun with the expression on peoples faces, everything to laughing and talking to her, to rich old ladies giving me the "hrrmmpphh, dogs!" look and looking away. The stroller allows me to take her into most, not all places. No restaurants of course unless they have outdoor seating. One restaurant let me push her through the restaurant to get to the seating outdoors. One Walmart lady freaked after we were done shopping when she saw Cricket and told us it wasn't allowed. I have only had that experience once at Walmart and then last week at Cabelas in Post Falls. Rick refused to have anything to do with the stroller in the beginning until......................HE REALIZED IT WAS A BABE MAGNET!








As for your friends, well, they are the kind of people you want to hang with. Not wanting to socialize with people who have dogs is one thing but KIDS? Ouch. Those people are missing out on some amazing experiences.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Jeez people, I thought you were going to tell a horrid story like I experienced as a kid when someone left a litter of kittens tied up in a bag on our property.

These people don't like dogs or kids, and told you so, obviously prepared to suffer the consequences.

I wish we were all so honest with ourselves and others.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Like others mentioned, she was honest and IMO it's their loss for not wanting to camp with good friends. Enjoy the time with friends who want to be together.

Mike

I'm sitting here at my computer at work listening to the little jack russell in the parking lot bark his head off, wouldn't camp with that dog..............


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I feel as though everyones family is formed using which ever combination of people, animals or any thing else that suits them best, and is thus of their choice.

Furthermore I like to often con the phrase, that what ever makes one happy and floats their boat is their business and not any of mine.

Were it me, I would thank them for their honesty and politely say to them........................... SEE YA !!









Ed


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Jeez people, I thought you were going to tell a horrid story like I experienced as a kid when someone left a litter of kittens tied up in a bag on our property.
> 
> These people don't like dogs or kids, and told you so, obviously prepared to suffer the consequences.
> 
> I wish we were all so honest with ourselves and others.


I couldn't have said it any better!!!

BTW, congrats on you 1,000th post!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in the group that say's "Thanks for your honesty" followed by "I camp with both my kids and my dog so we will just have to exchange emails".

I guess because I was fairly old when we had our first kid I can sympathize with someone that has trouble relating or being around kids. I certainly can attest that finding out I was going to be a father at 38 was almost terrifying. Having them was the second best thing to ever happen to me (the first was marrying their Mom). That being said, it was a life shock.

There is an entire group of people that prefer to live in a universe of no children. They belong to a group called Kid Free. I respect their choice, I just think it is sort of unrealistic. It's sort of like this to me, if all I ever listen to is like minded opinion, how can I ever justify my own? If you choose to live in a universe devoid of children, how can you pass on your wisdom? I guess the nice thing is that they apparently don't reproduce so it isn't likely to be a hereditary opinion.

I can't imagine finding make pet-free campgrounds. They may be out there but they sure won't welcome the Outbackers, would they?

Reverie


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

This lady gives those of us that are "kid free" a bad name.

My DH and I are kid free and probably will remain so (the biological clock is ticking away....), but I love kids. I have 7 nieces and nephews that will attest to how much fun the Evil Aunt can be...







We camp with our friends that have kids all the time.

We have a dog... a big one at that. She is generally well behaved, but just like kids, she has her moments (I swear she is a human wrapped up inside a dogs body). Our friends and family know that she is our "child" and she generally goes everywhere with us (except on airplanes - she is just too big). When camping she is a given, but she is also welcome is almost everyone's homes. Because she suffered with extreme separation anxiety when she was younger everyone got used to her being around - now when she isn't around people wonder why. (she is old now and prefers to stay home or with the sitter.)

I guess my point is you can choose your friends, but you can't choose your friends kids (whether they are 2 or 4 legged) and if they are truly your friends they will love whatever you bring along. If not, go find new friends!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I would put the ball back in her court and let her know that if they change their mind and would like to camp with YOU again they can call you, if not it was nice knowing you and then move along. I don't understand people like her, but then again I don't understand those that let their dogs and kids run amok either.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I'm with Andy on this one. If you own a pet, it is part of your family.


Hey, did anyone notice that Andy and Louise agreed in this thread.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> How would you feel about this? I feel pretty certain we will not be camping together again. It's just a sad day.


My inlaws really do not like dogs. When my wife and I got married, we got a dog. It just happened to be a beagle which is one of their least favorite breeds. (Something about a tendancy to bray in the middle of the night....







)

So, the dog is not welcome at their house, but when they come to visit us, they have learned that the dog is a family member, and can even have dibbs on the couch or chair if she is asleep and was there first







. The first time we camped together, they weren't thrilled about the dog coming along. Oh well, they got over it to be able to camp with us. If they hadn't been able to deal, well then they don't have to come camping with us.









Sorry to hear that your friends are going to be that way. I know it is difficult to deal with, but maybe when they see your reaction, they will understand a little more the value you place our your "best friend"


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Find friends with dogs. They're usually better people anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

These people are sure taking a beating for being honest about how they feel. They could have easily lied each time camping together came up. They can still be told of camping get togethers and be able to make a choice each time. Honest friends are usually rare.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> These people are sure taking a beating for being honest about how they feel. They could have easily lied each time camping together came up. They can still be told of camping get togethers and be able to make a choice each time. Honest friends are usually rare.
> 
> John


While we have a dog and two cats I would have to respect the honesty of the person that told you their feelings. I'm sure they thought long and hard about having to tell you this, and I'm sure it wasn't easy.

Now it's your turn to do the hard thing and decide if you want to continue their friendship in a face-to-face manner to explain to them that your dog is an important part of your life and your family has decided you won't go where the dog isn't welcome.

Is there any chance one of them are allergic to dogs? I have a great friend that simply can NEVER come to my house due to his server allergic reaction to cats. I'm fine with this and when we want to get together we do so at his house. Yes, we even have to put on fresh clothes and ensure we don't pick up one of the cats prior to leaving, but his friendship (and his family) are worth it to us.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> My dogs are just 4 legged kids and part of the family. If the people you camp with do not want to be with the rest of your family then not need to loose sleep over it. It is their lose.


Well - she wouldn't like camping with us, either, because we have a kid (DD age 13) and a dog (Arthur, our Collie). The only time Arthur does not go camping with us is when we go on vacation for 2-3 weeks. Weekend camping trips are fine with Arthur, but 2-3 weeks is a long time to keep him away from home. And we cannot take him with us in water parks, on trails in National Parks, etc. So we'd be faced with finding on-site kennel facilities. (We certainly would not leave him enclosed in the trailer while we were gone - and most places don't allow that, anyway.) That wouldn't be much fun for Arthur, so we leave him at home with our (unmarried) 26 year-old son, who house/pet sits for us (Arthur, plus three siamese kitties). Everyone is happy (even my son, whom we usually pay $100/week for his troubles - MUCH cheaper than boarding four animals!).

Just be thankful that she was up-front about her "dog" and "kid" issues. Both of you would not have had much fun, otherwise.

Mike


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> We met a group of campers that we became friends with and have been out with many times in the last year. In Feb. we were all going to Key West and although we couldn't take off two weeks to go camping, we compromised and flew down to meet them in Miami and spent what I thought was 4 wonderful days in Key West. We decided to take our Yorkie with us because Key West is one of the most "dog friendly" cities in America. There were dogs everywhere at every eatery, in bars, on the streets etc. and because she doesn't do well when left alone. We went on a cruise last summer and she didn't eat for 3 days and wouldn't play at all for the whole week. We have yet to find someone who can stay with her that we trust since we had someone come to work in our home once who stole almost $5000 from us while they were here. (After something like that, it is hard to trust again) We mentioned that we were going to take her a couple of days before the trip and no one said it was a problem. Another couple was taking their Jack Russell so we didn't think it would be a problem.
> 
> Well tonight we were talking about camping at the Richmond races and she asked me if we were bringing the dogs and I said, "Yes". She then said that she had made a decision not to camp with people who have dogs or kids anymore because she does not have either and never wanted to. Thus she does not want to be with them when she camps.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you that you are better off without that type of person. This person is nothing but selfish, she is in her own world and is self absorbed in her own thing and can't be happy in her life and doesn't like it when other people care for there own life and being happy with there kids or dogs, cat or whatever. You are better off without them sorry to say they will do nothing but bring you and your happyness. Good luck


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

Another point of view....you all seem to be the people that have your dogs, and kids under control...if we are honest there are certain people who cant or wont control either, and therefore have ruined a lot of non dog and non kid people...I see them ever day in resturants, stores, the mall, and absolutely wouldnt go camping with them. My kids are the worst about letting their dogs run rampant...they think everyone should think they are as cute as they do....reallity says some people like this,do some dont.

like I said I have dogs two both of them heinz 57's...wouldnt trade them for the world but I also know that I shouldnt force them on anyone else...same with my drinking or smoking if I was so inclined.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys honesty is fine and it is good the people were honest and said that they would not camp with them if they bring the dogs. They can choose to be child and dog less but we have both and will not plan a trip with those they can not accept that we will bring our entire family. This in a way is just as selfish but that is the way it is.

The same can be said for those that camp for different reasons then we do. Normally for us it is to lounge around the lake or river. Go river floating, or just eating smores. We know people that bike or hike or fish sun up to sun down. Those are great friends but we can't camp with them as we do not have the same goals in mind while camping.

You can still be friends with people you just don't have to do the same thing together all the time.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> These people are sure taking a beating for being honest about how they feel. They could have easily lied each time camping together came up. They can still be told of camping get togethers and be able to make a choice each time. Honest friends are usually rare.
> 
> John


I agree with the honesty factor, but it was the attitude that surprised me most I think. I guess it had been an issue for awhile and rather than discussing it, it went beyond that. I camp BECAUSE I can take my pups went with me and I don't expect others to love them like I do, but if I am keeping them quiet, picking up after them ect. I just don't understand what the trouble is. Mostly it seemed to me that they did not like the fact that we would take time away from our camping together to care for our animals, walk them, etc. In this case I think it is the fact that they do not want the responsibility of an animal and think others shouldn't want that either. I have no idea if we will be asked to go along on future trips but my gut tells me that we won't. It is just sad because we have always had such good times together and I hate to see that end, but I am still not sorry that I have warm snuggly dogs to fill my heart.

I was very kind and understanding and thanked her for being honest and then got off the phone as quickly as was polite because I was very hurt not by what she said, but by how she said it.

Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> These people are sure taking a beating for being honest about how they feel. They could have easily lied each time camping together came up. They can still be told of camping get togethers and be able to make a choice each time. Honest friends are usually rare.
> 
> John


I agree with the honesty factor, but it was the attitude that surprised me most I think. I guess it had been an issue for awhile and rather than discussing it, it went beyond that. I camp BECAUSE I can take my pups went with me and I don't expect others to love them like I do, but if I am keeping them quiet, picking up after them ect. I just don't understand what the trouble is. Mostly it seemed to me that they did not like the fact that we would take time away from our camping together to care for our animals, walk them, etc. In this case I think it is the fact that they do not want the responsibility of an animal and think others shouldn't want that either. I have no idea if we will be asked to go along on future trips but my gut tells me that we won't. It is just sad because we have always had such good times together and I hate to see that end, but I am still not sorry that I have warm snuggly dogs to fill my heart.

I was very kind and understanding and thanked her for being honest and then got off the phone as quickly as was polite because I was very hurt not by what she said, but by how she said it.

Darlene
[/quote]

That's weird... who doesn't like dogs???

MaeJae


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> ]
> 
> That's weird... who doesn't like dogs???
> 
> MaeJae


Some people don't, and I accept that. Having said that, I firmly believe if my dog is not welcome someplace, then I guess I'm not welcome, either.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I agree with the honesty factor, but it was the attitude that surprised me most I think. I guess it had been an issue for awhile and rather than discussing it, it went beyond that.


WHAT _attitude_? The only attitude I see in this whole thing is that of people reading something that's not there because they can't accept someone elses personal preference.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I agree with the honesty factor, but it was the attitude that surprised me most I think. I guess it had been an issue for awhile and rather than discussing it, it went beyond that.


WHAT _attitude_? The only attitude I see in this whole thing is that of people reading something that's not there because they can't accept someone elses personal preference.
[/quote]

To clarify, it was an attitude of coldness. You could hear ice dripping off her voice and I knew that she was dead serious and that is what surprised me because in the past everything was just great. Her husband was constantly hugging on one of them and so that was what surprised me.

Please don't be offended. I am assuming from your post that you might feel the same way as my friend. This is not meant as a slight toward non-dog lovers, but those of us who do have beloved furry friends have a hard time understanding those who do not. You are certainly entitled to your feelings and I am sorry if this offends you. I initially was so hurt that I guess I wanted some support, but did not intend to offend you in the process.

Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I agree with the honesty factor, but it was the attitude that surprised me most I think. I guess it had been an issue for awhile and rather than discussing it, it went beyond that.


WHAT _attitude_? The only attitude I see in this whole thing is that of people reading something that's not there because they can't accept someone elses personal preference.
[/quote]

To clarify, it was an attitude of coldness. You could hear ice dripping off her voice and I knew that she was dead serious and that is what surprised me because in the past everything was just great. Her husband was constantly hugging on one of them and so that was what surprised me.

Darlene
[/quote]

Now there is the whole story the lady is jealous of her husband hugging on the dog and not on her.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> ..... but those of us who do have beloved furry friends have a hard time understanding those who do not.


It is obvious that there are some who don't, but please don't speak for those of us who are most certainly dog-lovers and most certainly DO understand and respect those who are not.

I'm with Dan on this one. Another's personal preferences are just that and, generally, as long as they are not physically or emotionally dangerous, they are of no concern to me. It is then also up to me/us - personally - to choose whether or not we wish to spend time with that person. There may be other benefits to welcoming them into our life or - there may not be. That decision is also personal, is of no one else's concern and, depending on the circumstances, may or may not be that which is actually spoken.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ..... but those of us who do have beloved furry friends have a hard time understanding those who do not.


It is obvious that there are some who don't, but please don't speak for those of us who are most certainly dog-lovers and most certainly DO understand and respect those who are not.

I'm with Dan on this one. Another's personal preferences are just that and, generally, as long as they are not physically or emotionally dangerous, they are of no concern to me. It is then also up to me/us - personally - to choose whether or not we wish to spend time with that person. There may be other benefits to welcoming them into our life or - there may not be. That decision is also personal, is of no one else's concern and, depending on the circumstances, may or may not be that which is actually spoken.
[/quote]

Again, my words were misunderstood. I am sorry if I offended anyone. I do respect another's wish to have their own viewpoint, but I guess I just feel bad that they will never know ( because of their preferences) the unconditional love of a pup. It seems that no matter what, they always are there for you to give you that tail wag that says "I love you" especially on the day you feel unlovable and that little wag or kiss can just bring you back around.

D


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Heated.... in need of comic relief..... must laugh....

FOOD FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It's funny how peoples perception's are- in this case, Dogs. When I was a single young buck, with a brand new Explorer, I was constantly waxing it, vacuuming it, it was my pride and joy. I gave a freind and his Beagle a ride one day, and I swear I spent the next three days trying to get the dog hair out, and the smudged dog nose snot trails off the inside windows.

Fast forward 16 years.

Now, with four children and three dogs.. Two are labs, one is a wanna-be-lab.

I cant remember the last time I washed my truck, let alone wax it. And vacuum? ha- pointless. I use the vacuum now to try and find toys hidden under the seats. Dog hair? Yup. Their like lil javelins stuck into the cloth seats. But when the dogs greet you at the door like you just concured europe, I wouldn't trade it for the world. There are friends that don't understand that love, because they havn't experienced it. I find that you just gravitate toward friends that have similar likes and dislikes.

My guess is, maybe your friend had a bad day, and may have said something without realizing that the tone of the conversation was speaking volumes. It's like the old saying...
What she *said *was...What you *heard* was...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't trust someone who doesn't like dogs or kids. I love to meet everyones dogs, love to watch the kids laughing and playing through out the campground.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I happen to have a 4 year old Bernese Mountain dog that does not do well when left at a kennel. Sorry "they call it a pet spa and Resort".
Last October after we spent a week in Arizona at a convention/family vacation, I dropped off Bucca, it was like the first day of pre-k with my son, we returned to pick him up and I was SHOCKED! My poor boy was a skeleton of his former self. His normal weight is somewhere around 95lbs, he only weighed 67 lbs when I got him home. He was so weak that he could not get up the front stairs to the house. The funny thing is that they gave me a report card that stated that he "ate well' and had a great time.

Sorry for the rant.
Anyway We take our boy with us everywhere. We respect that not all people are comfortable around pets. But it goes both ways. If you want to be friends, I've got a dog, and he is part of the family. It's not a big deal.

I hope your "friend" comes around and accepts your fur kid.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dan L said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I happen to have a 4 year old Bernese Mountain dog that does not do well when left at a kennel. Sorry "they call it a pet spa and Resort".
> Last October after we spent a week in Arizona at a convention/family vacation, I dropped off Bucca, it was like the first day of pre-k with my son, we returned to pick him up and I was SHOCKED! My poor boy was a skeleton of his former self. His normal weight is somewhere around 95lbs, he only weighed 67 lbs when I got him home. He was so weak that he could not get up the front stairs to the house. The funny thing is that they gave me a report card that stated that he "ate well' and had a great time.
> ...


we had similiar experience, the one and only time I ever used a boarding facility, 20 years ago. We left our dog Sniff there and when we came back and they brought her out she was crouching, head down, looking left and right, tail between legs. She was not herself until we had her home a few hours. Her report card said she did great and they even rated her poop.
Ok, so this isn't about boarding facilities and there obviousely are very good ones but I haven't been able to use one since. 
I do respect when others don't like dogs or kids, they sure are missing out on some serious love and laughs.
I wonder if somewhere on a forum there are people posting about the crazy lady that kept petting and loving on their dogs







when they were out and about? Rick knows if I see a dog I am headed for it


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

OK get prepard for this history. My wife an I do dog shows. We are on the road for almost 6 months of the year. We travel with between 10-15 dogs, IG's Pom,s Chow's. We take the Outback and have no problems with them. Now for the kicker. Last week, guess what we did for relaxation?? We went camping in the trailer with the dogs. No barks, no land mines. We are responsible owners who are aware of our surroundings. When the dogs are home, they are resting and having fun, when we are on the road, we just make sure that the fun never stops. At home our dogs run and play in the mud the night before the show. We wash them, groom them and then take them to the ring. Then at home, some even sleep on our bed. We laugh when they play and we cry when we lose one to old age. But we all work as a team either in the ring or at a campsite. You could be parked next to us and you wouldn't know we even had dogs unless you saw our X-pens set up under the awning. I feel that animals are meant to be with us, but we also need to be considerate of others who may not like dogs etc. The more you are in a surrounding area with others that you don't know, you have to always be alert for the barking or someone who thinks that just because you have dogs, means they can come unannounced to pet them. Oh, one time, at a dog show while we were in the ring, some little kids came, while we were away, by our set-up and fed a piece of meat to one of our poms, and we found the dog choking to death. Yes we lost the dog. Camping with animals is a two way street. My wife and I have a passion for animals, but we also have a passion for protecting them also. Hope this gives those who don't like animals and those who like animals but never saw it from this perspective a whole different view. If someone wants to come byand pet our dogs, we never turn anyone away, you are always welcome, as long as they ask first. I'm not saying either one is right or wrong. It just depends on what level you want to participate or not participate. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve had Dogs and cats, choose to have no more. Still love them. I have 2 neighbors with barking dogs and I have had many a weekend ruined by barking dogs whose owners did not even get phased by 3 hrs of barking. For that reason if I had a choice, I prefer not to have any near me when camping but on the other side of the coin, I have camped with Tami, Wolfie and HHHH and there dogs and if the dogs were not with, I would be very disappointed because they all well behaved and fun to be around and I enjoy them.

I m not sure where that puts me in the realm of things but...................................its honesty.

This in no way is trying to say that what I just said could be the problem for Darlene. I have camped close to her also and her dog was well behaved. Talk about tip toeing thru a subject









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LA Plouff said:


> OK get prepard for this history. My wife an I do dog shows. ......


We just have to meet someday!!!!

A different angle on the same sort of thing and oh so very true!!! We (as it sounds like you also) certainly spend more time looking OUT for our boys than looking AFTER them and, like you, our boys are show dogs when they're in the ring or training...and wild, happy, muddy children when they're not. Rarely will a camping neighbor even know there are dogs next door...until they or their children discover them and then _NOTHING_ will do but adults and/or children are constantly at the site....and frequently trying to open the x-pen to let themselves in to play with the dogs. Most of the time we enjoy the company because the DOGS enjoy the company. But, sometimes, it's nice to just sit at the site separate from the world. As for hands and other items going into the e-pen? I am sooo sorry to hear of your loss. AND AT A SHOW!!!!!!! I can't tell you all how many times while camping we've jumped up to pull a child's hand OUT from the pen. Although our dogs are exceptionally friendly and have been Pet Ambassadors since puppyhood - they are also DOGS (NOT little humans in furry suits), live with their own instincts, and are protective of us, each other, and their 'dens', as they should be. I would NEVER _expect_ them to growl or bite or show any other kind of aggression but ALL dogs _can_ bite - and most children don't know that.

I've never had this experience when camping with other Outbackers. Are we just a group of more responsible individuals? Is that why we all ended up with Outbacks? Is nothing in life a coincidence?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Is that why we all ended up with Outbacks? Is nothing in life a coincidence?









[/quote]

it's the breed we Outbacker's are Wolfie!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Rarely will a camping neighbor even know there are dogs next door...until they or their children discover them and then _NOTHING_ will do but adults and/or children are constantly at the site....and frequently trying to open the x-pen to let themselves in to play with the dogs. Most of the time we enjoy the company because the DOGS enjoy the company. But, sometimes, it's nice to just sit at the site separate from the world.


Try having a dog that looks just like a dog from a VERY popular kids movie (Fang From Harry Potter)! It's a real good thing she trusts kids.

Most Neo's, including ours, even though we have spent HOUR upon HOUR trying to make her comfortable in every sistuation, can be very shy. Ours will "woof" at people she doesn't know to tell them "I am not sure about you yet". When new people arrive in the pack we spend 15 to 20 minutes introducing them to her via pats on the head, tricks with treats and a good ole sniff session - 90% of the time, that's all it takes, but there are some people she just doesn't like and of course those are the one's that think they HAVE to get to know her. I actually had to get in a guys face because he was trying to force her to like him and then when she would not warm up, he threw a ball at her and yelled - this is when I stepped in and in a very gentle manner told the guy to walk away - well, he then yelled at me.... BAD MOVE on his part because she will just shy away from people that are bugging her, but mess with Mom and you might lose an limb.... I mean what idiot taunts 140 pounds worth of dog







Anyway, the guy walked away with both arms intact and probably learned a pretty good lesson. My point of this story is that too many people assume that a dog is friendly and always will be in every sistuation. I always tell everyone that approaches our dog that she is shy and you have to give her a minute to warm up too you, but I also know her limit and when to pull her away from the sistuation when it is warranted.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the dog knew he was an "idiot" before the 'people' found out


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[, the guy walked away with both arms intact and probably learned a pretty good lesson. [/quote]

yeah, that's how it with Cricket







. Don't mess with her.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

I do not commit on many topics...........but I have been reading with interest this one. We have 3 DD and 3 grandkids. We have always had at least one dog,right now we have 2. Growing up the girls went everywhere with us...the dog did not. Now the dogs go almost everywhere with us and the girls and grandkids do not. All of your DD's are dog people( one of them shows and has no kids,the other 2 have kids and no longer show). In all of our years of friendships with many types of people..........I have always known my friends and family well enough to know the ones that were not happy/comfortable being around dogs ( note the body language and topices of conversation) as well as the ones that were not happy/comfortable ( again note the body language, and topices of conversation) being around kids. Our oldest daughter is not comfortable being with little kids for more than a few hours,but eats sleeps and breaths dogs of all ages, her ssiters know this and recpect her for it.......mind you now she does very much love her nephews (3 & 6 year olds) but when we get togerther as a family we all know to give her some space & time alone without the boys. Our granddaughter is 13 now and she & her aunt are best buddies. All of us understand and do not get upset when she tells us she does not want to go if the littles are going...............the same as she understands if one of us tells her we don't want to do something with her if her dogs are going. Kids, big or little, take lots of time!..........Dogs or puppies take lots of time! I love dogs( or cats) and children of all ages.........but to be Honest there are some of both that I do not like to be around while on a camping trip or other types of outings.

We have a family member that has dog,I HATE to go places with them, because everything we do we have to wait for her to take care of the dog first( as well you should) but when you know you have that important job to do.Do NOT keep everyone waiting for you to take care of it. We have a family member that we use to hate to go places with when our kids were growing up because she always waited untill everyone was ready to go before getting her kids ready. Need I tell you this is the same person? My point is there are all kinds of people and all kinds of animals out there......I often wish I has the guts to say...if you are going to take your kid or aniaml then we will pass this time...........I didn't and still don't.....I just go and am uphappy and do not have the best time I could have had IF I would just say so.

I know and truely understand how you feel about your dog.....and I admire you for it. I also have to admire your friend for being honest with you...to me that is truely a friendship to hold onto,because I feel sure there are LOTS of things you can do around town ( movies,out to dinner,church,card clubs) that you would feel safe leaving your dog at home for a few hours.

Just my 2cents worth..........luckylynn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

renegade21rs said:


> That's weird... who doesn't like dogs???
> 
> MaeJae


Some people don't, and I accept that. Having said that, I firmly believe if my dog is not welcome someplace, then I guess I'm not welcome, either.
[/quote]
Maybe the not liking dogs was just an excuse for something else...
If you were shocked by it and you say that the DH was friendly with the dog,
maybe it really is something else and they are just using the dog as their "out"









MaeJae


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I don't trust someone who doesn't like dogs or kids. I love to meet everyones dogs, love to watch the kids laughing and playing through out the campground.


I agree with you....I would rather camp with people who have dogs and kids; then people who can't understand the joy and love of having them around. Nothing makes me smile more then to hear the purity of a childs laugh at play or enjoyment of watching dogs at play.

Therefore, I don't camp with people who don't like kids or dogs. that is why they make 55 and older/adults only parks, so I don't have to go there.

Sorry D about your loss in a fellow camper.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Add me to the list of people that don't like to camp with people that have dogs.

But that is because we camp with our cat


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Again, my words were misunderstood. I am sorry if I offended anyone. I do respect another's wish to have their own viewpoint, but I guess I just feel bad that they will never know ( because of their preferences) the unconditional love of a pup. It seems that no matter what, they always are there for you to give you that tail wag that says "I love you" especially on the day you feel unlovable and that little wag or kiss can just bring you back around.
> 
> D


No problem, you didn't offend my. It's _way_ harder than that to get under my skin.









My problem is just with the narrow-mindedness represented by statements like people that don't like dogs can't be trusted. Or someone that chooses not to camp with dogs must have ice in their veins because they don't know the unconditional love of a puppy.

There are certainly those like that, but it's narrow-minded to assume you know that about them because of this choice they've expressed.

I happen to love dogs - grew up with working dogs and the family shepherd/collie mutt that never left my side... like Lassie and Timmie quite literally. I've always had cats too, and the family has two as I write.

However, at 45 I personally could do without them. It's not a dislike of animals, it's just at this stage in my life I don't like the hair, the obligations, etc. - if I were single I would not consider the many benefits of dog ownership to outweigh those things. Each person has a different cost-benefit equation in this regard, it's just that simple... and we should not judge people's decisions as if they come from the same perspective as us.

Also, I've had four experiences of camping with a dog on the neighboring site. Once the group was kicked out of the park by the DNR because their dog was barking for hours. Another time they family admitted after the dog barked all evening that it was his first time and they needed to "train him" to be able to handle being in a campground - he was about a year-old hyper something-or-other, so you can imagine how that went. Only one of the four times was the dog quiet and actually a joy to be next to (the kids loved it).

So, I can most definitely see myself choosing a no-dogs environment sometimes. Not because I don't like them, but because statistically they've been much more likely to detract from my weekend than add to it. It's just that simple. Absolutely nothing against any dog or dog owner here, unless you're the type that thinks your dog is entitled to yap all day long in a campground full of families trying to relax.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I should just add... just in case anybody overinterprets my posts and takes something personal...

there were several fantastic dogs at last year's Michigan rally. They were not yappers, were well-behaved, and my whole family really enjoyed having them there. Who was it had the TWO full-size dogs there? I actually think about them every once in a while when something about dogs comes up here. They were great fun.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Son Bill (Grunt0311) had his Springer, Baxter, and Chocolate Lab, Remington aka Remmie, and we were just across from you. We also had son Corey's (Buck0412) Cockapoo, Maximus aka Max, for a couple of nights. Yep, 3 dogs on 1 site ~ what a trip that was! I'm the Grandma but I remember them being muddy and messy but otherwise pretty good under the circumstances. I can understand both sides of this issue. I have 5 grandpuppies and 2 grandkitties but doubt that I will ever have a cat or dog of my own again. I'm pretty exhausted when they go home. I don't remember them being so much work when I was younger and had more energy!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

My unsolicited 2 cents...I have kids and a dog. I really don't expect you to love them as I do. I think my kids and my dog are well behaved, but anyone can have a bad day. I don't think that a couple would enjoy traveling with us that did not have kids. We tailer our activities to what is kid friendly. Some people tailer their activities to those that are dog friendly. I can see how this would not be as fun for a dogless couple. Maybe her cold aproach was a rehearsed answer that she was uncomfortable giving. I would give her a little break. Dogs are precious, but friends are too. If the only issue is the dog, I would try a rational talk to find out what parts really bug her. If it grosses her out to have a dog there while she eats, maybe you could compromise? We allow our pets to have faults, our friends can have faults too. I can see how you were hurt by her comment but I think it might be worth looking into if you value the friendship.

Erin


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to agree with many of you....we have kenneled twice in 10 years. The first time they stayed at the "BEST" in our area. It cost us well over $500 for a week for 2 Jack's in the same kennel. We returned to find that my female had obviously lost weight and my male had feces on him. The second time was much more successful but it is an hour drive from our home.

We have recently bought a 23 Roo with the intention of the cargo area being the "dog's" room. We now have 3 - 1 yr old Great Pyrenees & 2 - 9 yr old Jack Russell's. We travel at least a dozen times a year and have stayed in just about every type of accomodation with absolutely no problems. They love antiquing, fleaing and grage sales. They are regulars at the 600 mile garage sale every year!

I understand people who fear or just don't like dog's...but, in my home they are my children! My mother-in-law who does not like dog's sent me the following:

PET RULES

To be posted VERY LOW on the refrigerator door - nose height.

Dear Dogs and Cats,

The dishes with the paw print are yours and contain your food. The other dishes are mine and contain my food. Please note, placing a paw print in the middle of my plate and food does not stake a claim for it becoming your food and dish, nor do I find that aesthetically pleasing in the slightest.

The stairway was not designed by NASCAR and is not a racetrack.
Beating me to the bottom is not the object. Tripping me doesn't help because I fall faster than you can run.

I cannot buy anything bigger than a king sized bed. I am very sorry about this. Do not think I will continue sleeping on the couch to ensure your comfort. Dogs and cats can actually curl up in a ball when they sleep. It is not necessary to sleep perpendicular to each other stretched out to the fullest extent possible. I also know that sticking tails straight out and having tongues hanging out the other end to maximize space is nothing but sarcasm.

For the last time, there is not a secret exit from the bathroom. If by some miracle I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, it is not necessary to claw, whine, meow, try to turn the knob or get your paw under the edge and try to pull the door open. I must exit through the same door I entered. Also, I have been using the bathroom for years --canine or feline attendance is not required.

The proper order is kiss me, then go smell the other dog or cat's butt. I cannot stress this enough!

To pacify you, my dear pets, I have posted the following message on our front door:

To All Non-Pet Owners Who Visit &Like to Complain About Our Pets:

1. They live here. You don't.
2. If you don't want their hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture. (That's why they call it "fur"niture.)
3. I like my pets a lot better than I like most people.
4. To you, it's an animal. To me, he/she is an adopted son/daughter who is short, hairy, walks on all fours and doesn't speak clearly.

Remember: Dogs and cats are better than kids because they:

1. Eat less
2. Don't ask for money all the time
3 Are easier to train 
4. Normally come when called
5. Never ask to drive the car
6. Don't hang out with drug-using friends
7. Don't smoke or drink
8. Don't have to buy the latest fashions
9. Don't want to wear your clothes 
10. Don't need a gazillion dollars for college, and...
11. If they get pregnant, you can sell their children.

Obviously people can choose to understand the feelings that us dog lovers have if they choose too!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe your friend felt limited because of the dog. Let's not forget, you can't really go to many places like restaurants or shopping, movies, etc. with a dog. I know that if my dogs aren't with me...(or my kids for that matter) I don't want the restrictions of having to rush home because of someone else's kids or have to cook because I can't go to a restaurant because of someone else's dog. That's not to say that I don't llove dogs or kids...I'm crazy about both and my choice is to bring my dogs everywhere with me...and welcome my friend's dogs. That's why we bought our RV. (Kids are all grown up but can't wait to bring grandchildren one day).

Don't be upset with your friend. A holiday is a time to relax and feel comfortable. She has that right to that on her holiday, just as you have the right to bring your dog (because you're more comfortable) and she shouldn't have to explain. It' not a personal attack on you. It's just a personal preference. Enjoy your puppy to it's fullest with someone that feels comfortable around dogs. 
From one dog lover to another. 
kj


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I love that jodeelynn!!! Well put and should be laminated for the Outback's front door!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have NOTHING against animals at all. I have nothing against dogs and cats. However, I do not want a pet and I especially do not want the worry of others pets. Yes, worry of others. I'm constantly having to watch for unleashed dogs in the neighborhood as well as pick-up the poop of many, many other inconsiderate pet owners. The funny thing about the poop.....it's always the people with the big dogs (who have big poop) that do not pick it up. Then you have the person with the little dog (little poop) who scoops. I guess I wouldn't want to carry around a big bag of poop either!!! The funny thing about that is that these non scooping pet owners are even being inconsiderate to their own dogs as well as others. Animal feces harbors many diseases and can harm others pets as well as humans. It's amazing to me that pet owners see me as the bad guy. Yet is the pet owners responsibilty to leash, scoop, control, and quieten their pets. Yet if someone complains about any of the before mentioned things, then it's the "they must hate dogs" thing! Give me a break!! I always ask for the no pet section of Disneys Ft Wilderness especially since many leave thier pets locked up in the rv while in the parks. I guess they can't hear them barking while they enjoying the parks, huh? I'm always glad when I'm parked next to a no pets person. Sorry pet owners. You have done it to yourself. Pet are just like children. They require care and discipline. It's the lack of responsibility and consideration of the pet owner who has caused me and others to have this opinion. So remember, people who share my feelings DO NOT hate pets - it's often thier owners that are untolerable. PCM


----------

